# GTA will be released on the PC on November 22



## noob (Sep 29, 2013)

Source : GTA V PC: Release Date and Details Revealed


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2013)

So finally the listened eh...Good news.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 29, 2013)

great news


----------



## snap (Sep 29, 2013)

where is the official confirmation?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 29, 2013)

n00bs.Believe some news from some random site. -_- 
I shall wait for some official confirmation from R*
some nubs on FB were saying that GTA Online for PC had leaked
the file was 6 gb


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 29, 2013)

lol OP's name is literally noob ...


----------



## Saransh verma (Sep 30, 2013)

There are many Sites Claiming 22nd November as the Release Date of GTA V on PC..,

GTA 5 PC available For Pre-Orders : *www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/videogamesycs65a12qv/pc-grand-theft-auto-5-gta-v-
i dont know if its true of fake


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 30, 2013)

This thread almost gave me a heart attack 
Some men, just want to watch the world burn...or see the fanboys go crazy


----------



## Gollum (Sep 30, 2013)

I will check the updates on TPB


----------



## noob (Oct 1, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> lol OP's name is literally noob ...



lol..at first i thought that's the official site 



cyborg47 said:


> This thread almost gave me a heart attack
> Some men, just want to watch the world burn...or see the fanboys go crazy



ha ha sorry. But i hope they release PC version ASAP for 1000 /-


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 1, 2013)

FAKE! I'm positive it isn't coming this year.


----------



## arpit60 (Oct 10, 2013)

my best bet is it is coming around may-june next year

BTW difference in days between pc and console release in previous gta tittles

GTA3 – 210 days (6 months, 28 days)
GTA:VC – 197 days (6 months, 15 days)
GTA:SA – 224 days (7 months, 12 days)
GTA4 – 217 days (7 months, 3 days)


----------



## DVJex (Oct 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I will check the updates on TPB


A truly reliable source 



arpit60 said:


> my best bet is it is coming around may-june next year
> 
> BTW difference in days between pc and console release in previous gta tittles
> 
> ...



What he said, but might be a bit longer this time. ;(


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 21, 2013)

arpit60 said:


> my best bet is it is coming around may-june next year
> 
> BTW difference in days between pc and console release in previous gta tittles
> 
> ...



This guy has point i have to agree wid him still a some part me believes this news coz u all know how much we love this game !!!!!!! 
And every day when see the news like 
- GTA 5 earns 1 billion $ ,
- GTA 5 holds 7 world records 
- Or A Guy Posts on steam that he played Tennis in GTA 5 


Makes me wanna hack Rock*


----------



## abhidev (Oct 21, 2013)

this news better be true...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 21, 2013)

Bhargav said:


> This guy has point i have to agree wid him still a some part me believes this news coz u all know how much we love this game !!!!!!!
> And every day when see the news like
> - GTA 5 earns 1 billion $ ,
> - GTA 5 holds 7 world records
> ...



All that + add Mods


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

GTA V PC Scam Infects Thousands of PCs World Wide


----------



## Flash (Oct 23, 2013)

Is there a thread already for GTA V?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> GTA V PC Scam Infects Thousands of PCs World Wide



18GB? That too fake?
 WTH it's then?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Is there a thread already for GTA V?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol @ this guy
*1.gravatar.com/avatar/96067fa62094b851abcc2d5d02619c22?s=125&d=monsterid&r=G


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

Gollum said:


> lol @ this guy
> *1.gravatar.com/avatar/96067fa62094b851abcc2d5d02619c22?s=125&d=monsterid&r=G



He looks like a Paki criminal


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> He looks like a* Paki* criminal



Whatever you do but dont use such words bro . They dont fit in jokes , really.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Whatever you do but dont use such words bro . They dont fit in jokes , really.



Paki as in *Paki*stani


----------



## Gollum (Oct 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Paki as in *Paki*stani



what other meaning does that have anyway?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

Gollum said:


> what other meaning does that have anyway?



IDK.for them Limeys i guess it is the equivalent of "Nigger" for a south asian person(indian subcontinent)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2013)

thread title shud be GTA V & not just GTA 

i think the main reason for GTA series for being so popular is that u get a chance to do anything (which u can't do in real life) in a single game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 26, 2013)

More clues.

AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta 6 Drivers Released - R9 290, 290X Support Added, GTA V Spotted

Oh and it's him again.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I can say without a doubt, GTA 5 is confirmed for PC (confirmed source  )

Hopefully this December


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> *(confirmed source  )*


Who's that?
There are other rumors that its going to be a summer release 2014.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *Who's that?*
> There are other rumors that its going to be a summer release 2014.



John Doe


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 8, 2013)

Well,I am currently at Nvidia, and I saw the folder in the GPU-QA team network share , couldnt access it, but thats where they put the latest games so that people in that department can access it from all over the world.
Thats where I saw AC4 about 4 months ago too 
They are testing Watchdogs too 

Release date was a guess on my part, will know for sure if I can talk to those guys on Monday/Tuesday hopefully


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 8, 2013)

7 monts?? its only been 2 months


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Well,I am currently at Nvidia, and I saw the folder in the GPU-QA team network share , couldnt access it, but thats where they put the latest games so that people in that department can access it from all over the world.
> Thats where I saw AC4 about 4 months ago too
> They are testing Watchdogs too
> 
> Release date was a guess on my part, will know for sure if I can talk to those guys on Monday/Tuesday hopefully


Sweet! keep us updated if there's any news on it


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2013)

Now we have a STALKER for Nvidia.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Now we have a STALKER for Nvidia.


Because he's the stalker we deserve...and the one we need right now...he's a silent stalker, a watchful protector...a Dark Stalker. *TDK music*


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 9, 2013)

well i am only an intern there, i have to leave mid december 
hopefully they will offer me a PPO there too


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Because he's the stalker we deserve...and the one we need right now...he's a silent stalker, a watchful protector...a Dark Stalker. *TDK music*



THE DARK STALKER

*Credits Roll*


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2013)

^ The "Green" stalker more like.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> THE DARK STALKER
> 
> *Credits Roll*



Errr.... racist?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Errr.... racist?



It wasn't "the brown stalker"


----------



## noob (Nov 26, 2013)

No GTA 5 for PC yet


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

GTA5 might be released in Q1 2014 for PC according to AMD Drivers which developed support for this game.So it might come sooner but not in Dec,2013.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 2, 2013)

bavusani said:


> GTA5 might be released in Q1 2014 for PC according to AMD Drivers which developed support for this game.So it might come sooner but not in Dec,2013.



links?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2013)

Gollum said:


> links?



Link: Grand Theft Auto 5 is the Highest Selling Video Game for Second Straight Month


----------



## Akira (Jan 22, 2014)

PC pre-order available on Amazon France: LINK

Finally...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 22, 2014)

^gone


----------



## Akira (Jan 22, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^gone



LOL , they took it down within minutes. I guess Rockstar's announcement will come soon enough. Here's an article on GAMESTOP though.


----------

